# Best pump to carry on bike?



## Mrbez (12 Feb 2012)

Hi Guys, 

Can you make some recommendations for a pump to carry on the bike?

I've looked at the Co2 pumps, but then I read that most people prefer to use a good mini pump which would be able to get to 110 psi easily?

Thanks.


----------



## HLaB (12 Feb 2012)

I prefer a mini pump to CO2, which primarily costs but seem a bit one shot for the odd time I need it and its just another thing to carry. My mini pump certainly wouldn't get to 110psi (despite being rated to 160psi ) but its the correct size for me relative to p'ture events and it delivers enough to get me home without any more pinch p'tures. Its a Topeak Micro pocket blaster (or something sounding similar). I think the topeak road morph is usually recommended for pumping power to size ratio.


----------



## smokeysmoo (12 Feb 2012)

I use both. I actually have two pumps, but you can get combi pumps that do both. I need Co2 as I'm a big guy, and a hand pump, or at least my hand pump will never get to 100 - 120 psi. In the event of a p******e I use the handpump to semi inflate, then I blast it with Co2, works for me


----------



## thom (13 Feb 2012)

I like Lezyne's mini pump with pressure gauge. I prefer it to gas because I find gas fiddly sometimes and harder to judge pressure.
It seems pretty straightforward to get over 110 psi.


----------



## Aushiker (13 Feb 2012)

My preference is for Lezyne pumps, any of their Road Drive series with the hose are ones I would consider. For me the hose makes a big difference. Reduces the chances of accidently breaking the valve which is more likely with a direct pump to valve connection. I also find mine easy to get to around 100 psi and quickly.

Andrew


----------



## benb (13 Feb 2012)

thom said:


> I like Lezyne's mini pump with pressure gauge. I prefer it to gas because I find gas fiddly sometimes and harder to judge pressure.
> It seems pretty straightforward to get over 110 psi.


 
That looks good, and I recall it getting a good write up recently.
It's hard to tell how big it is from the picture. Presumably it has a bracket for mounting to the bike, but could it slip into a pocket?


----------



## BigTam (13 Feb 2012)

I have the Lezyne micro floor pump with gauge, the only downside imho is the bracket, the pump scratched the frame on my bike when in the bracket, so now slide it into back pocket, it is larger than most micros, but will easily do 110/120 psi.


----------



## fossyant (13 Feb 2012)

Lexyne and Topeak Road Morph are highly recommended. Only ever used a friends MTB Morph, and it performed really well.

I use a Blackburn Airstick Carbon and shove it in my pocket.


----------



## thom (13 Feb 2012)

benb said:


> That looks good, and I recall it getting a good write up recently.
> It's hard to tell how big it is from the picture. Presumably it has a bracket for mounting to the bike, but could it slip into a pocket?


It's 30 cm long, weighs 194 g and has a frame pump mount.
I think there are 3 Lezyne variants that I can't really tell the difference between online. 
The mount I have attaches underneath the bottle cage on my down tube. The only issue I have is sometimes I strike the pump with my heel if the pump isn't positioned quite perfectly. As Big Tam says, easily put in a back pocket.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Feb 2012)

Turns head 90 degrees to right to look at road bike...

Leyzne Road Drive.


----------



## Ruary (13 Feb 2012)

Top peak road morph for me, great pump.

Can't get away with CO2, the wasted canisters, I'm far from a tree hugger but it's manual pumps for me.


----------



## Arsen Gere (13 Feb 2012)

Airace Fit Road 120 psi at 181 grams.
Here is an example.
http://www.shinybikes.com/airace-fit-road-aluminium-mini-pump-white-120psi-181g.html


----------



## Matthew_T (13 Feb 2012)

I would go for this one: http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_700299_langId_-1_categoryId_165661
I use it on all of my bikes and it is quite versatile. I have had mine for a very long time (about 2/3 years) and the only signs of age are that the plastic head and handle have discoloured with dirt. And the metal tube inside is showing signs of rust from water getting inside it.

Do not go for this: http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_732185_langId_-1_categoryId_165661
It was my first pump and it is useless. It is thin, too long, and very poor quality. Plus you have to screw on the valve, which means when you unscrew it, it lets all the air out of the tire.

Hope this helps.


----------



## MissTillyFlop (13 Feb 2012)

Definitely Topeak Road Morph - can easily pump up to 125 psi from empty and I am a weed.


----------



## mrmacmusic (13 Feb 2012)

Have to agree with MissTillyFlop – I'm very happy with the Topeak Road Morph, and can get properly pressurised at the road-side without my biceps exploding or my arms falling off... 

It's been thoughtfully designed too with flip out stabilising leg (which lets you use it more like a track pump) and a flexible connector with inline pressure gauge


----------



## PoweredByVeg (13 Feb 2012)

+1 for Lezyne, flexible hose reduces stress on valve and they're well engineered


----------



## smokeysmoo (13 Feb 2012)

I can't afford a Lezyne pump , but I've looked at the Topeak Road Morph, and I'm going to try and tap Mrs S for one. I'd rather use a pump than Co2 but didn't actually know they did 'hand' pumps that could reach the required pressure


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (13 Feb 2012)

Mrbez said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can you make some recommendations for a pump to carry on the bike?
> 
> ...


If you are going to carry the pump on the bike, you might as well get a full-sized one: the point of a mini-pump is that it will fit in the pocket of your jersey.

No mini-pump will reach 110 psi "easily": even the ones which can actually get that much pressure in a tube (as opposed to the ones that claim to) will take something like thirty more strokes than a full-sized one and as you get close to 100 psi they will all require some effort.

Incidentally, the gauges found on pumps aren't terribly accurate as they measure the pressure between the valve and the pump, rather than what is in the tube; if it's important to you, then you need an independent gauge that attaches directly to the valve.


----------



## gbb (13 Feb 2012)

Jimmy The Whiskers said:


> If you are going to carry the pump on the bike, you might as well get a full-sized one: the point of a mini-pump is that it will fit in the pocket of your jersey.
> 
> No mini-pump will reach 110 psi "easily": even the ones which can actually get that much pressure in a tube (as opposed to the ones that claim to) will take something like thirty more strokes than a full-sized one and as you get close to 100 psi they will all require some effort.
> 
> Incidentally, the gauges found on pumps aren't terribly accurate as they measure the pressure between the valve and the pump, rather than what is in the tube; if it's important to you, then you need an independent gauge that attaches directly to the valve.


 
Agreed. I use a frame pump, tucks under the top tube, you'd hardly know it was there, inflates really quite hard with the minimum of strokes.
I tested two different mini pumps...can't see the point of having one if you're going to fit it to the bike. Circa 250 strokes required to inflate the tyre, whichever one i used (a SKS one and a Topeak one)
Circa 30 strokes with a 'proper' pump.
If its a jersey pocket job, fair enough, but i quickly came to the conclusion theres no point standing at the side oif the road pumping 250 times when you only need to pump 30 times

Guages ? never saw the point either. Ive used my thumb for 40 plus years, inflated hard is inflated hard, a few PSI for the average cyclist isnt going to make any noticeable difference.


----------



## Shrimp_Stu (13 Feb 2012)

Topeak Race Rocket Master Blaster Mini Pump for me as this fits easily into saddle bag (or pocket) and accommodates both Schrader and Presta valves, used to use CO2 pump but relies on refills....Topeak all the way. Quality Product from a recognised name.


----------



## stu1903 (13 Feb 2012)

I use the Topeak CO2bra pump and carry the Topeak Race Rocket HP as my backup.


----------



## Headgardener (15 Feb 2012)

I have a Toepeak Roadmorph for the tourer and will probably get another for the hybrid when I get it back on the road in the spring.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Jan 2016)

suspect one will have a cnc'd barrel and the other will have an extruded ali barrel.


----------



## RMurphy195 (6 Jan 2016)

Looks like it's half the length of my Topeak Road Morph, which I find hard work to get to 7 bar (100psi) so the shorter one might be harder work. Find one in a shop and see if they will let you try it.


----------



## RoubaixCube (6 Jan 2016)

I have a Topeak mini pump thats always in the back of my bag when im out on the bike. I tried to use it to partially inflate a tyre once and I think its totally f**king useless but its there so i might as well carry it.


----------



## mark c (9 Jan 2016)

I,m a fan of the Road morph just a shame they don't do a bottle cage bracket. mines rammed into a spech mini pump bracket it does work but is not ideal.


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Feb 2016)

Topeak Pocket Rocket pump for me. Can't fault it at the price.


----------



## wonderloaf (4 Feb 2016)

Topeak Race Rocket .. fits Shraeder or Presta valves using flexible hose. Also small and light and not too expensive.


----------



## Gez73 (4 Feb 2016)

The Lezyne HPG floor pump. Claimed 160psi max and very easy to use on the road. Just bought a second bracket for the hybrid. There are several versions, the MBT one gets to 90psi, you need to get the one best suited to your needs. Comes without a gauge too. Gez


----------



## Spoked Wheels (4 Feb 2016)

I got one of these this week. I've been using CO2 for a while now so the pump is a backup option.

Today I put the pump to the test and I was impressed how good it's for its size but I imagine that it would take a lot of pumping with a MTB tyre. Not sure whether I should get the Morphis instead, they look too big for a backup pump I think.


----------



## Goggs (2 Aug 2016)

I went out & bought a Lezyne Alloy Drive on the strength of this thread. It could have been a Top was but I already have a Lezyne CNC Floor Drive which is superb. 

The Alloy Drive seems nice but the frame mount is nasty.


----------



## jonny jeez (2 Aug 2016)

on a commute, in the cold, rain, dark, windy urban street....CO2 all the way. I just want to be home in the warm not slugging away on a pump.

7 mins is my record from Pssst to Zmmm, I could easily add another 5 to that with a pump.(probably 15 with my weedy arms!)


----------



## jamma (2 Aug 2016)

I have a topeak rocket something to get the tyres to a pressure after a puncture but i carry it in a jersey pocket and also carry a valve adaptor so if i see a car pump in a petrol station i can inflate to pressure required


----------

